# How many retrieves does you dog get?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

How many hunting retrieves does your pooch get over the course of a year? This doesn't include training birds. I am just wondering.

My pooch (2.5 yr old BLF) retrieved her 150th bird for the season last night. Last year she was at ~180 and ~100 the year before. 

I don't intend for this to be a weiner waving contest, I was just talking with a friend today about what makes a good dog. IMO it is good solid training and LOTS of hunting.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Somewhere around 80 once it's all said and done.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Around 400ish last year and about 200ish this year. Mostly Ducks, but a few Pheasants, Quail and Chukar. My Labrador is 5 years old. It's tough when he is the only dog retrieving ducks for 3-6 people. I really wish he would figure out how to grab 2 or 3 downed ducks at a time. If it wasn't for the dog a good portion of those birds would never have been found.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I have had some big years with some of my dogs over the years. This year unfortunately will be about te lowest level for my dogs in about the last 15 or more. 

I don't know if I will ever know of another dog personally, that had retrieved more birds than Cedar Hills High Flyer MH - aka Hopp, owned by Kevin Booth. That dog flat out retrieved an almost uncountable amount of birds for a lot of years. I would love for Kev to chime in and give us a count.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> I have had some big years with some of my dogs over the years. This year unfortunately will be about te lowest level for my dogs in about the last 15 or more.
> 
> I don't know if I will ever know of another dog personally, that had retrieved more birds than Cedar Hills High Flyer MH - aka Hopp, owned by Kevin Booth. That dog flat out retrieved an almost uncountable amount of birds for a lot of years. I would love for Kev to chime in and give us a count.


That's the truth. Hop was an incredible dog. I wish I could have hunted over him in his younger years.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

> I don't know if I will ever know of another dog personally, that had retrieved more birds than Cedar Hills High Flyer MH - aka Hopp, owned by Kevin Booth. That dog flat out retrieved an almost uncountable amount of birds for a lot of years. I would love for Kev to chime in and give us a count.


32,563 documented, maybe another 1,000 before I started counting. Thats shot birds, tests, trials and training not counting.

12 years at the club, 80+ days a year, somedays over 100 birds. He got his work in out there, plus back then I would hunt waterfowl 60-70 days a year, and we always managed a few.

His biggest day ever at the club, he "hunted"/retrieved 55 birds in the morning another 40 in the afternoon and then did cleanup duty for a driven style shoot before dark, probably another 200+ retrieves (all short distances).

He was one heck of dog, I'm glad he was in my life when he was. I don't think I'll ever have another one like that.

RIP big guy!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Benelli finished just over 350 last year (this is just waterfowl, throw in another 50 or so for pheasant, chukar, hun, etc.) and she should be pretty close to that again this year. I actually got her 300th retrieve recorded last year on her birthday. We had to hide her about 75 yards behind us so they were all pretty long retrieves, I was sure proud of her that day.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

After it's all done and the guns are put up for the year I'll bet my Drahts get close to 200 retrieves between ducks, pheasants, quail, chukars, and other various birds. Some years are lean and we don't kill that many, but then other years I'll take two or three trips to other states where my dogs will be retrieving a bunch every day for a week straight. Case in point, just got back from WA last week where they retrieved about 90% of the 60 quail we shot. Now if you're talking ducks only, prolly about 20-30 a year. But I'm not much of a duck hunter...


----------

